# Ceiling texture match



## Bplay33 (Mar 24, 2021)

I need some help with how to match this texture. I’ve looked up different ways but can’t quite get it. Closest thing I’ve seen is from the magic muder


----------



## jburnson (Nov 23, 2017)

If I were trying to match it I would take a rag or two, ball them up, stick them in a plastic bag, and use that dipped in mud to apply the texture. Then come back and knock it down with a 12" or larger taping knife.


----------

